# Gibt es eine Filme/Serien Stream Flatrate? (Welcher Anbieter)



## Skynet_DE (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo gibt es einen Stream Anbieter wo man nicht fast jeden Film zusätzlich bezahlen muss
um ihn zu sehen? (in guter Qualität)


----------



## Atent123 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja sogar viele das Problem ist das man häufig nur einen Teil der Filme und Serien kostenlos bekommt.
Da fallen mir spontan Amazon Prime Instant Video ,Netflix und Watchever ein.


----------



## yingtao (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja und Nein. Bei fast allen Anbietern ist es so das man ca. 90% des Angebotes über den monatlichen Beitrag einfach angucken kann, bei den top aktuellen Sachen (Filme als auch Serien) man aber noch was drauf zahlen muss. Man muss sich halt vorher angucken was der Anbieter alles im Angebot hat (nicht jeder hat alles) und vor allem ob auch alles wirklich verfügbar ist. Oft wird z.B. eine Serie angeboten, aber dann nur die letzten 3 Staffeln und wenn man aktuell in der 7-ten ist fehlen halt die ersten 4.


----------



## DOcean (29. Dezember 2014)

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht wer was anbietet? zB bei Netflix finde ich keine Liste mit dem was angeboten wird... 

@TE Ich hänge mich hier mal rein...


----------



## shotta (30. Dezember 2014)

also ich kann dir amazon prime empfehlen.
dort kannst du echt fast alles "kostenlos" anschauen, außer halt die top aktuellen titel.

und mit 50€ im jahr echt bezahlbar.
ob es eine liste mit den aktuellen angeboten gibt, glaube ich nicht.

aber das angebot ist echt überragend.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Auch ich würde AmazonPrime empfehlen. Und das nicht nur wegen der Vorteile, die du durch das Streamen hast.


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

https://www.werstreamt.es hier wird dir angzeigt, wer welche Filme/Serien im Streamangebot hat und ob du eventuell noch etwas bezahlen musst um den Titel zu sehen.


----------

